# Pure Human WOC army + warhounds



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been trying to do a pure human army but i realized it wouldnt work if i didnt use warhaounds. I also dont like maraders they are no good since they dont have spears. Any body have any army list ideas???? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

Marauders are opponent dependant. My buddy plays Skaven with a ton of clanrats, so marauders with Mark of Khorne typically thins the herd and causes a failed break test. Also, mounted marauders with flails are like missiles that are good at intercepting high toughness units.

I am also fond of the sorceror lord w/ Mark of Tzeentch. I use him to flit around on a disc and drop enemy gunners (ratling guns, in my case). If I can catch a hero unit out in the open, more the better.

Of course, I see you're currently undefeated with Warriors of Chaos, so I'm sure you aren't having any trouble building lists.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Marauders aren't there to be your line infantry-- they're cannon fodder. Who cares if they don't have spears? They're running naked guys that are WS4 and 5 points a model. Their job is to get in a position to take a charge from your opponent's death star unit; to hold a table quarter; to step into a flank if the opportunity presents itself; and add some numbers to an otherwise small, elite army.

If you end up playing against armies that don't feature heavy, elite infantry, but rely on static combat scores to win combats, then marauders even happen to be decent fighters if you take the time to equip them for it. They're not going to even begin to stand up to a Warrior of Chaos, but they're acceptable opponents for clanrats, Empire State Troops, Orcs and Goblins, other marauders, and, if they pass their fear check or have the Mark of Slaanesh, are actually quite good at eliminating the static combat threat from skeleton and zombie units. 

Spears are only useful if you're getting charged, and with Warriors of Chaos, if you're getting charged, you're doing it wrong. It's a very aggressive army, and units that have spears are typically kitted out to be defensive units for protecting archers, guns, artillery, and whatnot. Warriors shouldn't be sitting back waiting to get charged so they can take advantage of static combat scores and volume of attacks off of spears-- with Warriors, you have to be able to dictate where the fight's going to be by putting a relatively large number of points to bear on a single point and fighting your way through-- and not using static combat scores to do so, to boot.


----------

